# Possible to Stick Washable Adhesive Label over Gildan Label?



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Bit of an unusual request here.

I'm using Gildan 64000 shirts for a new venture. Here's what the tags look like:










At the moment I'm cutting the sizing and Gildan branded labels out of them and heatpressing in a screenprinted tag.

It looks good but its very time consuming and my business model is based on selling high volumes at low prices.

Now the obvios solution would be to have the manufacturer sew in custom labels for me but this is something Gildan don't do.

As I'm happy using their shirts and not at the volumes yet to justify getting custom shirts made by another company I need to find an alternative solution.

What I was wondering is whether it would be possible to get a small preferably woven effect sticker made with my branding to stick over the Gildan label and leave the size/washing label as is. I know I've seen shirts before that have this, I'm assuming it's possible to get something with a strong adhesive that won't come off in the wash.

It's not an ideal solution but it's better than the current system which is not practical.

Can someone let me know if what I'm suggesting is possible and where I could go about finding a manufacturer of such a thing.

This looks like it might do the trick?:

Self Adhesive Label Tape NYLON FABRIC products, buy Self Adhesive Label Tape NYLON FABRIC products from alibaba.com

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would feel better if they were iron on. Then maybe they would stay. Stick on? I can't imagine them lasting more than 1 wash.

Where do you buy your Gildan's now? TSC Apparel sells them and they offer relabeling service. When you get your shipments, the labels would have already been replaced.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have labels for each Country of Origin?.....Are you replacing with another one that is compliant?....RN# for example.....


----------



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Do you have labels for each Country of Origin?.....Are you replacing with another one that is compliant?....RN# for example.....


Thanks for the replies. Am not US based so requirements in this regard are different, the label I have covers these local requirements.

With regards to ironing, heat pressing them in, this would take almost as much effort as the current system.

One of the other advantages of a stick in label would be I could have the shirts folded by my printer and I could stick the label on without having to unfold.

As is I have to cut label out, heat press label in and then fold shirt and place in mailer which takes a while if you are doing about 100 shirts.

In theory with the stickers, I would just have to stick on to the prefolded shirt and place in mailer. Seems a lot less effort.

It's just as case of whether an adhesive label would hold up?

With regards to getting them relabeled this would cost too much, have looked into it and it's really pricey. Labour costs are very high here so I need something that will minimise this.

Thanks again for all the advice, its really appreciated.


----------



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got in touch with a few places.

Most want to sell iron on labels, though at 10 seconds minimum time for each shirt this is going to be time consuming and fiddly to do.

Found one place that claims to do adhesive labels with no ironing needed, am waiting for samples.

I know I've seen similar labels on t-shirts before that stay on in the wash put could be peeled off.

Does anyone have any other suggestions or ideas on how to proceed.

As I say I'm looking for something that will take as little labour as possible but still have my shirts bear my branding in some way.

Thanks


----------



## amirov (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear Blobert,
unfortunately i've same problem. Please if you find way to solving this problem share it with me. Also i'm...

hope for better


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Could you heat press a pigment inkjet vinyl (inkjet vinyl for darks) label onto the original label with a curling iron or a flat iron for hair?. don't laugh. It wouldn't require unfolding and heat applied adhesives tend to be stronger. it's a hack but necessity is the mother of invention.


----------

